
Startup School 2011 Live Stream - freshfey
http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/
======
nhangen
I was an Ashton hater before today, for reasons probably related to jealousy,
but today he won me over. I was really impressed by his groundedness and
humility...at least while he spoke on stage.

~~~
forza
I really liked his answer to the last question.

24:30 @ <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/b/298680010>

~~~
mzarate06
Definitely! It sounds like he has genuine interest in helping people. The
story he shared on why he's drawn to social media so much, b/c of the power it
has to connect people in positive and non-predictive ways, was nice to hear,
especially during a time when so many others pursue social for less genuine,
fad or bandwagon, incentives.

He gave similar sentiments at the beginning of his talk. He takes it as a
warning when he sees someone pursue entrepreneurship primarily for the
material benefit, or "effect" as he puts it. Instead, he states, their
motivation should come from the passion they have for changing something, or
for taking part in the journey involved in doing so.

Sure, others have said this time and time again, but being a bit skeptical of
him, it was impressive to hear him say that ... he gets it.

------
colinplamondon
What was the company from Office Hours doing Analytics as a Platform?

Even if the guy couldn't explain it on stage, it sounds _awesome_ , definite
pain point we see, and I'd love to sign up for it.

~~~
dorkitude
That was me.

Sorry if I was confusing/confused -- I have an extreme personality (I'm far
too abstract), which is a big part of why complementary cofounders are so
important for people like me. Had they been present, I'm sure we would've done
better :)

~~~
tumultco
Were you trying to make the point that your analytics can be for more than
reporting? Ex: if you have a platform then you can feed the data back into a
user-facing site to drive sales of popular items, make automated tweaks, or
offer experiences tailored to the specific visitor?

~~~
dorkitude
Definitely.

(among other points!)

------
copperx
Is there anyplace where I could watch the entire recording of it? There are
just some fragments at Justin.tv.

------
rosariom
Will this be recorded and available later to watch? I missed the beginning

~~~
freshfey
probably, yes :)

~~~
rosariom
thanks

------
ell
Did anyone catch when Ashton Kutcher mention his contact info?

~~~
icey
I think it was agrade@gmail.com

~~~
wuster
He said there's a team of people sifting through that, and he instructs them
to pass on only the stupidest and best (?) ideas.

------
bamazizi
is there a schedule for when each speaker will present?

i know of the list of all speakers but not their order of presentation.

~~~
TwistedWave
I found one here: <http://startupschool.org/schedule.html> [edit] this was
indeed from last year. Here is the current one: <http://pastie.org/2779036>

~~~
bamazizi
thanks, but i think that's last years schedule. i just saw the heroku
presentation and it's not on the schedule list.

[edit] <http://pastie.org/2779036> is indeed the right list.

------
algorithms
which speakers did I miss?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Before the 11:00 break

PG & Marc Andreessen - Partner, Andreessen Horowitz; Founder, Ning, Opsware,
Netscape

James Lindenbaum - Founder, Heroku

Jim Goetz - Partner, Sequoia; Founder, VitalSigns

~~~
algorithms
Thank you. :) Going to be a long night. (european resident here)

~~~
freshfey
I'm not sure but last year you could watch the replay of every video on
justin.tv ;)

------
bengl3rt
Why do I have to use Flash to watch this? Doesn't seem to work on my iPhone.

~~~
dmix
Does an HTML5 live streaming video player even exist on the market yet?

~~~
rabidsnail
You can't do live streaming using the video tag on any browser except safari
(which supports the Apple live streaming protocol). The only container formats
supported by the popular browsers (mp4 and ogv) require that you know the
locations of all of the keyframes that will appear in the video ahead of time.
In order to have live streaming in the browser they'll have to support a
streaming-friendly container format like mpeg-ts.

~~~
taken11
thats totally wrong. you can do WebM live streaming that works in Firefox,
Chrome and Opera. Ogg Theora with Icecast also works in Firefox, Chrome, Opera

~~~
rabidsnail
But not ie9. And I don't believe they support playing h264 video in a webm
container, so you either have to write your own broadcasting tools or
transcode everything to vp8.

